# SMOK OSUB Kit – 60W mod with Nano Basic tank



## Nailedit77 (23/5/16)

The OSUB Kit is made of OSUB mod and Nano Basic tank; 60W power, 0.1Ω-2.5Ω resistance range of OSUB mod and 19mm diameter Nano Basic tank can make you become a vaping mechanical soldier, just enjoy vaping immediately!

*THE KIT INCLUDES*
1 x OSUB Mod Box (40W)
1 x Nano Basic Tank (19mm)
1 x 0.6Ω CLP2 Fused Clapton Dual Core (Pre-installed)
1 x 1.2Ω Micro MTL Single Clapton Core
1 x SMOK Vape Band
1 x USB Charging/Upgrading cable
1 x User Manual
Spare Parts

*SPECIFICATIONS*
*OSUB MOD*
Size: 30.3*19.5*75mm
Material: Zinc alloy
Power output: Max 60W
Voltage output: Max 4.2V
Resistance Range: 0.1Ω-2.5Ω

*NANO BASIC TANK*
Size: 19mm x 52mm
Weight: 52.7g
Capacity: 2.8ml
Material: Glass & Stainless Steel
Thread: 510

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/5/16)

I like that tank want one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

